# Will this help you with your horsy shopping?



## EquineCompare (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi :smilewinkgrin:

When I bought my horse recently I got really frustrated at the amount of time I had to spend trawling the web to find the best horse insurance policy, trailer insurance and all the other stuff I had to buy - tack, boots, rugs etc! :001_rolleyes:

So myself and my boyfriend decided that we would build a horsy shopping comparison site! 

We have launched the site today and are hoping that it will help UK horse owners save time trawling the web for good deals on their horsy purchases and hopefully save them money! 

At the moment you can go onto the site to:


Compare Equine Insurance - horse, trailer and riding insurance (we will be adding more suppliers shortly)

Compare Equestrian Products - compare deals from various online retailers

Next year we plan to add a comparison of:
- Riding Holidays
- Livery Yards
- Riding Schools
- Feed (UK delivery)

*I would really appreciate any feedback and suggestions you peeps have on my website so far * Thank you 

Equine Compare


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

i haven't had a chance to have a look yet, but i don't think it would help me anyway. i tend to go to my local tack shop, which is close to where my horse is stabled or to buy from Ride Away catalogue or ebay. good luck with it though. x


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

juat had a quick look and it looks good, will have a good nose through when I have a bit more time


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt buy horsey bits on line,i prefer to go to a tack shop for a good nosey:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

That would be helpful to me, I normally go to Frogpool manor, or other Tack Shops etc, but sometimes time is limited, so your site will def worth me looking through it.


----------

